# [PORTAGE] Mise à jour après 10 mois sans (vers la fin)

## Aachen_france

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai une passerelle sous gento pour partager ma connection internet.

Un derveur dhcpd y est configurer.

J'ai un routeur sitecom WL114 qu j'ai configurer en acces point du wifi... (pas de dhcp pour le router)

lorsque que j'ess de me connecter sans resultqt avec mon smartphone, il me donne une adress ip, mais me mets ce message:

```
bogus UDP packet lentgh: 308
```

Vous savez ou ce situe le probleme?

Au niveau deu shorewall peut etre?

merci pour vos reponces,,,¨

a+ aachen

PS: j'ai un autre PC sous xp qui ce connecte par wifi a mon resau (partage de fichier, et internet)

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

tu peux nous donner plus d'information sur la version de dhcp et la version du kernel, l'architecture etc.

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

merci pour la reponce...

La, il faudrait que vous m'aidiez un peut. Je commence a comprendre un peut linux, mais c'est que le debut... Ce n'est pas moi qui est installer ma passerelle gentoo, alors je ne sais meme pas comment et ou trouvrer les informations dont vous avez besions...

J'ai juste fait un 

```
dhcpd -v
```

et il ma sortie

Internet System Consortium DHCP Server V3.0.1

merci donc de me donner les commandes a tapper pour vous donner les reponces...

Sinon en achiterture,

Donc dans ce serveur il y a deux carte reseau. 1 pour le modem en pppoe et l'autre pour le LAN interne... avec shorewall

voila ce que je peut dire pour le moment... je peut peut etre vous donner le resultat du ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:27:0A:78:BB  

          inet addr:192.168.0.254  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2307327 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2495626 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:602789709 (574.8 Mb)  TX bytes:1823386354 (1738.9 Mb)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:27:0A:90:D4  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2677393 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2361789 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1783106069 (1700.5 Mb)  TX bytes:550880505 (525.3 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:303 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:303 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:27176 (26.5 Kb)  TX bytes:27176 (26.5 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:83.196.40.251  P-t-P:193.253.160.3  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:53265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:45486 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:27758402 (26.4 Mb)  TX bytes:8095790 (7.7 Mb)

```

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Mickael

Alors,

avant l'erreur, il y avait d'autres lignes tu peux nous les filées s'il te plaît.

Pour l'architecture on voudrait également savoir si tu es en x86, ~x86; pour faire simple affiche ce que retourne emerge --info.

----------

## Aachen_france

Re,

Merci pour la reponce

Alors le emerge --info donne:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Katmai)

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/X11/xkb /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et le message juste avant l'erreur est:

```
Nov 28 14:24:40 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:41 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.248 to 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.248 to 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: Wrote 7 leases to leases file.

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.248 (192.168.0.254) from 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.248 to 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:27:00 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

```

mais je ne comprend pas, j'ai un autre PC qui est brancher sur le routeur en ethernet, et ca me mais le me log, mais ca marche sur le net sans probleme. exp:

```
Nov 28 12:18:01 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.249 to 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: Wrote 7 leases to leases file.

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.249 (192.168.0.254) from 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.249 to 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

```

ou meme celui la qui est en wifi:

```
Nov 28 12:20:19 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.2 from 00:90:96:ab:5a:e4 (xpsp2-9b57cb928) via eth0

Nov 28 12:20:19 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.2 to 00:90:96:ab:5a:e4 (xpsp2-9b57cb928) via eth0

```

Enfin regarder un peut ca je n'y comprend rien...

le 192.168.0.254 c'est le serveur (le net marche)

le 192.168.0.251 c'est un gentoo avec samba il est relier au resau avec un switch ethernet simple (le net marche)

le 192.168.0.252 est relier avec cable ethernet donc apres le switch au routeur wifi configurer dhcp sur off.. . (le net marche)

le 192.168.0.249 est relier avec cable ethernet donc apres le switch au routeur wifi configurer dhcp sur off...

le 192.168.0.2 ets en wifi...(le net marche)

le 192.168.0.248 c'est mon smartphone qui ne marche pas sur le net....

```
Nov 28 04:21:31 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.252 from 00:a0:24:48:02:33 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 04:21:31 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.252 to 00:a0:24:48:02:33 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 04:25:14 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.0.2 via eth0

Nov 28 04:25:14 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK to 192.168.0.2

Nov 28 04:25:17 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.0.2 via eth0

Nov 28 04:25:17 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK to 192.168.0.2

Nov 28 04:30:01 Kurumi cron[17717]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 04:40:01 Kurumi cron[17729]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 04:50:01 Kurumi cron[17742]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 05:00:01 Kurumi cron[17754]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 05:00:01 Kurumi cron[17756]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 05:00:01 Kurumi cron[17758]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 05:00:01 Kurumi cron[17760]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 05:00:03 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 05:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 05:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 05:10:01 Kurumi cron[17782]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 05:20:01 Kurumi cron[17795]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 05:25:31 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.0.2 via eth0

Nov 28 05:25:31 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK to 192.168.0.2

Nov 28 05:25:35 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.0.2 via eth0

Nov 28 05:25:35 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK to 192.168.0.2

Nov 28 05:30:01 Kurumi cron[17807]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 05:40:01 Kurumi cron[17819]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 05:42:09 Kurumi ddclient[32013]: WARNING:  cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80 socket: IO::Socket::INET: Bad hostname 'checkip.dyndns.org'

Nov 28 05:50:01 Kurumi cron[17834]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 06:00:01 Kurumi cron[17849]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 06:00:01 Kurumi cron[17847]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 06:00:01 Kurumi cron[17851]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 06:00:01 Kurumi cron[17852]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 06:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 06:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 06:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 06:10:01 Kurumi cron[17874]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 06:20:01 Kurumi cron[17887]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 06:20:19 Kurumi dhcpd: Wrote 7 leases to leases file.

Nov 28 06:20:19 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.2 from 00:90:96:ab:5a:e4 (xpsp2-9b57cb928) via eth0

Nov 28 06:20:19 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.2 to 00:90:96:ab:5a:e4 (xpsp2-9b57cb928) via eth0

Nov 28 06:24:29 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.249 from 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 06:24:29 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.249 to 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 06:30:01 Kurumi cron[17899]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 06:40:01 Kurumi cron[17911]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 06:50:01 Kurumi cron[17932]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 07:00:01 Kurumi cron[17945]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 07:00:01 Kurumi cron[17948]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 07:00:01 Kurumi cron[17949]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 07:00:01 Kurumi cron[17950]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 07:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 07:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 07:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 07:10:01 Kurumi cron[17969]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 07:20:01 Kurumi cron[17981]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 07:30:01 Kurumi cron[17994]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 07:40:01 Kurumi cron[18006]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 07:50:01 Kurumi cron[18018]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 08:00:01 Kurumi cron[18034]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 08:00:01 Kurumi cron[18032]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 08:00:02 Kurumi cron[18036]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 08:00:02 Kurumi cron[18037]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 08:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 08:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 08:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 08:10:01 Kurumi cron[18059]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 08:20:01 Kurumi cron[18071]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 08:22:38 Kurumi ddclient[32013]: WARNING:  cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80 socket: IO::Socket::INET: Bad hostname 'checkip.dyndns.org'

Nov 28 08:30:01 Kurumi cron[18086]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 08:40:01 Kurumi cron[18098]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 08:50:01 Kurumi cron[18110]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 09:00:01 Kurumi cron[18124]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 09:00:01 Kurumi cron[18127]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 09:00:01 Kurumi cron[18128]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 09:00:01 Kurumi cron[18129]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 09:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 09:00:06 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 09:00:06 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 09:10:01 Kurumi cron[18148]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 09:20:01 Kurumi cron[18160]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 09:30:01 Kurumi cron[18173]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 09:40:01 Kurumi cron[18185]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 09:50:01 Kurumi cron[18197]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 09:56:52 Kurumi dhcpd: Wrote 7 leases to leases file.

Nov 28 09:56:52 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.251 from 00:01:02:18:b2:57 via eth0

Nov 28 09:56:52 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.251 to 00:01:02:18:b2:57 via eth0

Nov 28 10:00:01 Kurumi cron[18212]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 10:00:01 Kurumi cron[18210]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 10:00:01 Kurumi cron[18214]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 10:00:01 Kurumi cron[18215]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 10:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 10:00:06 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 10:00:06 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 10:10:01 Kurumi cron[18235]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 10:20:02 Kurumi cron[18247]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 10:21:28 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.252 from 00:a0:24:48:02:33 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 10:21:28 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.252 to 00:a0:24:48:02:33 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 10:30:01 Kurumi cron[18259]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 10:40:01 Kurumi cron[18272]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 10:43:07 Kurumi ddclient[32013]: WARNING:  cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80 socket: IO::Socket::INET: Bad hostname 'checkip.dyndns.org'

Nov 28 10:50:01 Kurumi cron[18286]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 11:00:01 Kurumi cron[18299]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 11:00:01 Kurumi cron[18302]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 11:00:01 Kurumi cron[18303]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 11:00:01 Kurumi cron[18304]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 11:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 11:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 11:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 11:10:01 Kurumi cron[18324]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 11:20:01 Kurumi cron[18336]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 11:24:37 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.0.2 via eth0

Nov 28 11:24:37 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK to 192.168.0.2

Nov 28 11:24:41 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.0.2 via eth0

Nov 28 11:24:41 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK to 192.168.0.2

Nov 28 11:30:01 Kurumi cron[18348]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 11:40:01 Kurumi cron[18361]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 11:44:48 Kurumi sshd[18372]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 194.154.204.82 port 45397 ssh2

Nov 28 11:44:48 Kurumi sshd(pam_unix)[18378]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

Nov 28 11:50:01 Kurumi cron[18387]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 11:59:30 Kurumi ipt_owner: pid, sid and command matching not supported anymore

Nov 28 11:59:37 Kurumi nmbd[13971]: [2006/11/28 11:59:37, 0] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(790)

Nov 28 11:59:37 Kurumi nmbd[13971]:   Packet send failed to 192.168.0.255(137) ERRNO=Operation not permitted

Nov 28 11:59:37 Kurumi nmbd[13971]: [2006/11/28 11:59:37, 0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:send_netbios_packet(163)

Nov 28 11:59:37 Kurumi nmbd[13971]:   send_netbios_packet: send_packet() to IP 192.168.0.255 port 137 failed

Nov 28 11:59:37 Kurumi nmbd[13971]: [2006/11/28 11:59:37, 0] nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:query_name(237)

Nov 28 11:59:37 Kurumi nmbd[13971]:   query_name: Failed to send packet trying to query name WORKGROUP<1d>

Nov 28 11:59:39 Kurumi root: Shorewall Restarted

Nov 28 12:00:01 Kurumi cron[20201]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 12:00:01 Kurumi cron[20199]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 12:00:01 Kurumi cron[20203]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 12:00:01 Kurumi cron[20204]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 12:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 12:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 12:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 12:07:16 Kurumi SMB connection re-established (-5)

Nov 28 12:10:01 Kurumi cron[20234]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 12:18:01 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.249 to 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: Wrote 7 leases to leases file.

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.249 (192.168.0.254) from 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 12:18:02 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.249 to 00:01:02:20:06:24 (vdrlive) via eth0

Nov 28 12:20:01 Kurumi cron[20251]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 12:20:19 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.2 from 00:90:96:ab:5a:e4 (xpsp2-9b57cb928) via eth0

Nov 28 12:20:19 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.2 to 00:90:96:ab:5a:e4 (xpsp2-9b57cb928) via eth0

Nov 28 12:24:44 Kurumi SMB connection re-established (-5)

Nov 28 12:25:48 Kurumi ipt_owner: pid, sid and command matching not supported anymore

Nov 28 12:25:56 Kurumi root: Shorewall Restarted

Nov 28 12:30:01 Kurumi cron[22041]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 12:40:01 Kurumi cron[22063]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 12:50:01 Kurumi cron[22076]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 12:57:45 Kurumi SMB connection re-established (-5)

Nov 28 13:00:01 Kurumi cron[22104]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 13:00:01 Kurumi cron[22107]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 13:00:01 Kurumi cron[22108]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 13:00:01 Kurumi cron[22109]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 13:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 13:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 13:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 13:10:01 Kurumi cron[22141]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 13:20:01 Kurumi cron[22154]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 13:30:01 Kurumi cron[22166]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 13:40:01 Kurumi cron[22178]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 13:50:01 Kurumi cron[22191]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 14:00:01 Kurumi cron[22204]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 28 14:00:01 Kurumi cron[22207]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Nov 28 14:00:01 Kurumi cron[22208]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Nov 28 14:00:01 Kurumi cron[22209]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 14:00:04 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: SIGHUP received, restarting syslog-ng

Nov 28 14:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: new configuration initialized

Nov 28 14:00:05 Kurumi syslog-ng[17483]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty7

Nov 28 14:10:01 Kurumi cron[22231]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 14:20:01 Kurumi cron[22244]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 28 14:24:40 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:41 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.248 to 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.248 to 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: Wrote 7 leases to leases file.

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.248 (192.168.0.254) from 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:24:42 Kurumi dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.248 to 00:12:ee:bc:ba:f7 via eth0

Nov 28 14:27:00 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

Nov 28 14:27:08 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

Nov 28 14:27:10 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

Nov 28 14:27:14 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

Nov 28 14:27:22 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

Nov 28 14:27:24 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

Nov 28 14:27:28 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

Nov 28 14:27:36 Kurumi dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 308

```

Si ca vous dis qqch?

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Mickael

C'est quoi comme smartphone, il est nécessaire d'avoir un module spécial dans le noyau?

lance emerge -s dhcp et dit nous quel service est installé.

AS-tu essayé avec un noyau plus récent?

----------

## Aachen_france

Salut,

merci de ta reponce

alors emerge -s dhcp donne.

```
Searching...   ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ....  

[ Results for search key : dhcp ]

[ Applications found : 9 ]

 

*  app-vim/dhcpd-syntax

      Latest version available: 20030825

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=744

      Description: vim plugin: syntax highlighting for dhcpd.conf

      License:     as-is

*  net-misc/dhcp

      Latest version available: 3.0.3-r9

      Latest version installed: 3.0.1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 2,549 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

      Description: ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol

      License:     isc-dhcp

*  net-misc/dhcp-agent

      Latest version available: 0.37

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 116 kB

      Homepage:    http://dhcp-agent.sourceforge.net/

      Description: dhcp-agent is a portable UNIX Dynamic Host Configuration suite

      License:     BSD

*  net-misc/dhcpcd

      Latest version available: 2.0.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.0

      Size of downloaded files: 365 kB

      Homepage:    http://developer.berlios.de/projects/dhcpcd/

      Description: A DHCP client only

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-misc/dhcping [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 221 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mavetju.org/unix/general.php

      Description: Utility for sending a dhcp request to a dhcp server to see if it is responding.

      License:     BSD

*  net-misc/dhcpv6 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10_pre20060828

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 971 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhcpv6/

      Description: Server and client for DHCPv6

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-misc/selfdhcp [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2a

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 158 kB

      Homepage:    http://selfdhcp.sourceforge.net

      Description: a small stealth network autoconfigure software.

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-misc/udhcp

      Latest version available: 0.9.9_pre20041216-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 124 kB

      Homepage:    http://udhcp.busybox.net/

      Description: udhcp Server/Client Package

      License:     GPL-2

*  sec-policy/selinux-dhcp

      Latest version available: 20050918

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

      Description: SELinux policy for dhcp server

      License:     GPL-2

```

Je n'est pas ess avec un noyau plus resant... je ne sais pas comment faire sans tout casser, est perdre le net

Je ne sais pas si un module special est demender pour le smartphone

c'est un sonny ericsson p990i

merci de la reponce

a+ aachen

----------

## Aachen_france

re,

j'ai trouver ca sur le net, mais j'avoue ne prien n'y comprendre...

peut etre ca peu aide, le hic c'est que c'est sous debian 

http://bugs.donarmstrong.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=316075

merci de vos reponces

a+ aachen

----------

## _droop_

Hum,

il disent que c'est corrigé dans le 2.6.12-4. Tu utilises un 2.6.15, ca devrait être corrigé...

Tu peux peut être essayé une autre version de dhcpcd ou du noyau...

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

merci pour les reponces...

Questions:

comment fait t-on un update des version pour le dhcp et/ou noyau ?

cela ne change rien au fichier de config?

Peut -t- on le faire de maniere totalement transparante... c'est a dire que pour mes client acctuel du dhcp, il n'y ai pas de prete du net et des partages par exp...

merci

a+ aachen

PS: vous pensais que c'est quoi ce probleme un bug ou un probleme de config?... ca ne viendais pas simplement du shorewall qui bloque?

----------

## Aachen_france

re,

J'ai ess de chercher un peu sur le forum... pas evidant lorsque que l'on ne connais pas les thermes...

Donc est-ce que un

```
emerge --sync 
```

 peut m'aider dans mon probleme? Ca mets bien le kernel a jour c'est ca? C'est transparent pour le utilisateur sur resau pdt les manips?

merci de vos reponces

a+ aachen

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Aachen_france wrote:*   

> Donc est-ce que un
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync 
> ```
> ...

 

Toi, tu vas nous faire le plaisir d'aller lire de la doc !  :Twisted Evil:   Commence par l'introduction à Portage et  le guide de mise à jour du noyau Gentoo Linux...

----------

## Aachen_france

Est bien voila la documentation qui me manque... j'avais chercher sur le forum... J'ai bien dis que je n'y connaissais presque rien et que ce n'est pas moi qui ai installe mon serveur...

merci...

Bon a la lecture je crois que je ne vais pas trop toucher au noyau...  Ce n'ai pas trop de mes compétence je crois...

Sinon alors si j'ai bien compris...

Avec le portage (emerge) c'est transparent...

Donc je fais un

```
emerge --sync
```

puis un 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

C'est bien ca??

Ensuite je vais refaire un essai avec mon smartphone, et si ca marche pas, il faudra bien que je m'attaque au noyau si j'ai bien compris... ce qui ne m'enchante gère mais bon...

Pouvez vous confirmer?

Je vous tien au courant de l'avancement...

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Magic Banana

Je confirme... Ces deux commandes vont de mettre ta Gentoo au goût du jour... Là où ça va moins de plaire, c'est que cette mise à jour auraii du être hebdomadaire depuis ton installation. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il arrive que tout ne soit pas si simple et que mieux vaut faire une mise à jour délicate à la fois, que trois ou quatre d'un coup. De plus, si tu as dans ton système des logiciels dépréciès tu vas avoir des "block" (qui se résolve facilement ne t'inquiette pas). Autre raison : quelques commandes supplémentaires doivent parfois être entrée. C'est indiqué par emerge mais bon, comme on ne reste pas devant son écran lors d'une mise à jour de 10 heures (ne crois pas que j'exagère). Dernière raison : la mise à jour des logiciels est une chose. Celle des fichiers de configuration : une autre que tu ne peux as laisser de côté ! Ainsi, suite à ta mise à jour de 200 logiciels (là encore, je n'exagère pas), tu risques d'avoir une bonne centaine de fichiers de configuration à mettre à jour. Si la personne qui a installé ton système a modifié les configurations par défaut, tu ne dois probablement pas te contenter de prendre les nouveaux fichiers par défaut ! Cette même personne ne pourrait pas venir faire cette mise à jour ?

Bref, effectue déjà la synchronisation de ton arbre Portage :

```
# emerge --sync
```

Puis, plutôt que te lancer sans crainte dans la mise à jour complète de ton système, demande à Portage ce qu'il compte faire avec :

```
# emerge -puDN world
```

Poste-nous ça et on pourra déjà t'aider à résoudre de probables "blocks", t'indiquer quelques pages de documentation qui t'aideront à la mise à jours de gros logiciels (comme gcc ou xorg-x11) et te prévenir de dangers potentiels...

----------

## Aachen_france

Alors merci pour cette reponce..

Apres mon 

```
emerge --sycn
```

Il m'a dit que je n'avaia pas mon profile a jour et que je devais faire un

```
emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

cd /etc

rm make.profile

ln -s .../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop make.profile
```

Je vais ensuite si je fait un 

```
emerge -puDN world
```

il me dit: 

```
!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the 'etc/make.profile' symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?
```

Bon je vais attendre vos reponces...

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

Alors j'ai regler mon probleme pour le lien dynamic... c'etait pas le bon repertoire d'origine...

Ensuite j'ai fait un 

```
emerge -puDN world
```

et voila la reponce:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.5".

(dependency required by "dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for www-servers/tomcat

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Il y a un probleme quelque part non?

merci de vos reponces

a+ aachen

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as mis à jour ton profil ?

Pour le problème de dépendance masquée pour "dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4", je dois dire que je ne comprends pas... D'apès l'ebuild ses dépendances sont :

```
 >=virtual/jre-1.4

>=dev-java/java-config-2.0.19-r1

>=sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre1
```

Donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi est-ce que tu aurais besoin d'installer un JDK 1.5... Quelqu'un d'autre ?

EDIT: Tu devrais modifier ton titre pour "[PORTAGE] Mise à jour après X mois sans"

----------

## Aachen_france

RE,

Pour le profil en fait j'ai juste refait un lien avec une autre repertoire... c'etait pas dektop mais no-... quelque chose...

Sinon qq1 as une idee de la problematique? je rappel que j'aimerai conecter mon p990i avec mon dhcp en wifi..

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Magic Banana

Arf! Tu cherches les problèmes. Change de nouveau ce lien et fait le pointer, comme indiqué par "emerge --sync",  sur le profil /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop. C'est ce profil que tu veux (celui que tu as pris est, à ma connaissance, uniquement utile aux 386) ! Ensuite exécute de nouveau la commande suivante et poste nous la sortie :

```
# emerge -puDN world
```

----------

## Mickael

Une recherche sur le forum général te donne deux liens dont celui-ci : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496660-highlight-p990i.html

qui est très récent pour ta calculatrice parlante. Il y des infos comme quoi cela fonctionne, mais sans les descriptifs. Je t'invite donc a demander à leurs auteurs respectifs le pourquoi du comment. Mais avant met à jour ton bouzin.

----------

## boozo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu as mis à jour ton profil ?
> 
> Pour le problème de dépendance masquée pour "dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4", je dois dire que je ne comprends pas... D'apès l'ebuild ses dépendances sont :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

heuu la dépendance sun-javamail est pour tomcat en fait   :Wink: 

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

merci pour toutes ces reponces...

Alors j'ai remis le profile comme le --sync me l'avait dit.

J'ai refait le

```
emerge -puDN world
```

meme resultat.

Ensuite j'ai refait un [code]emerge --sync

Et a l'ecran j'ai un message en plus que voila

http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resultatsyncdm7.jpg

Il ce passe des truc bizzar chez moi j'espere que si je doit une fois rebooter, ca fonctionnera corectement...

Qd pensez vous??

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Magic Banana

Va lire l'introduction à Portage. C'est un minimum vital pour comprendre ce que tu fais. Si tu avais lu cette documentation par exemple tu aurais fait les choses dans l'ordre inverse : d'abord on mets à jour l'arbre, ensuite on voit ce que Portage nous suggère comme mise à jour...

La sortie que tu nous a posté n'était vraiment pas nécessaire. C'est la sortie normal de "emerge --sync". Tu peux donc éditer ton poste et la supprimer pour plus de clarté. En revanche, les messages d'erreur qui suivent indiquent une corruption du cache... Hmmm, voilà qui est curieux. Tu peux essayé la commande suivante et voir si tu as le même message d'erreur :

```
# source /etc/make.globals && source /etc/make.conf && rm -r $PORTDIR/metadata && emerge --metadata
```

----------

## Aachen_france

Re,

J'ai fait la commande, il me demander pour chaque dossier/fichier une confirmation pour l'effacer...

Je les ai efface d'un coup, et retapper la comment sans le && rm......

ca ma donne 

```
>>> Updating Portage cache: 100%
```

j'ai refait un 

```
emerge --sync
```

Toujours le meme message d'erreur a l'identique...

un idee?

J'ai bien lu le lien sur le protage, j'avoue que je ne comprend pas bcp qd il me mets un bug...

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Enlight

<off>Juste, comme je te vois tout le temps faire la faute : on écrit "réponse" et pas "reponce" </off>

----------

## Aachen_france

Merci

desoler, j'ai une clavier allemand deja, je parle exclusivement cette langue toute la journee, je n'ai plus beaucoup l'occasion d'ecrire le francais... EN plus meme avant a l'ecole, l'orthographe et moi on etait pas copin... Mais le plus important c'est de se faire comprendre non? lol ...

a+ aachen

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

Apres cette petite interruption, je vous donne un peut de mes nouvelles...

Du cote de mon smartphone, j'ai réussi a surfer sur le net en wifi (c'est qd meme tres lent) en paramétrant l'ip en manuel avec les DNS.

Sinon pour le emerge -sync et wolrd, j'en suis toujours au meme point... Toujours le meme message d'erreur... Comme je dis j'ai lu l'expicatif du portage, mais franchement je n'arrive pas a faire un relation avec mes erreurs... Je ne sais pas quel commande je doit taper...

Bon a priori ça fonctionne comme ça, mais j'ai peur que si je doit rebooter un jour, il ne le fasse pas correctement ou meme pas du tout.

Sinon je pense aussi que mon erreur ne me permettra pas non plus d'emerge autre chose de nouveau aussi

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Magic Banana

Je veux bien essayer de t'aider pour la grosse mise à jour mais le coup du cache corrompu indiqué après "emerge --sync" devrait être le premier problème à résoudre. Et là... je n'ai pas trop d'idée.  :Embarassed: 

Sinon, j'insiste pour la modification de ton titre qui me paraît essentielle si tu veux attirer des experts de Portage.

----------

## Aachen_france

Merci pour la reponce

j'ai changer mon titre, peut etre je devrais meme ouvrir un autre post?

a+ aachen

----------

## _droop_

 *Aachen_france wrote:*   

> Merci pour la reponce
> 
> j'ai changer mon titre, peut etre je devrais meme ouvrir un autre post?
> 
> a+ aachen

 

Vu que c'est un problème différent, tu aurais pu...

----------

## boozo

'alute

je viens de relire ton histoire depuis le début... si j'ai bien tout suivi cette fois : d'après ton emerge --info, tu viens de migrer python, gcc4, portage, et depuis un profile no-(nptl?), le tout sans vergogne avec un -uDNv world ?

to "all" : vous comprenez bien comme moi ? et voyer vers quoi on se dirige ou c'est moi qui perds de l'huile ?   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Non. Je comprends qu'il n'a fait aucune mise à jour de logiciels (je lui ai toujours conseillé de mettre l'option -p) mais qu'il y a un autre problème à résoudre auparavant : la corruption de son cache indiqué à la suite de sa mise à jour (en fin de "emerge --sync"). C'est vrai que ce problème passe assez inaperçu dans les deux pages du thread étant donné que Aachen n'a fourni qu'un lien vers le message d'erreur. Et là je sèche.

@ Aachen : cela vaudrait le coup de nous poster dans le thread ce message d'erreur (relance "emerge --sync").

EDIT : un malheureux espace dans le lienLast edited by Magic Banana on Thu Dec 07, 2006 10:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

C'est ce message dont tu parle magic banana?

http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resultatsyncdm7.jpg

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## Magic Banana

Oui. Peut-être devrais-tu le copier dans le thread pour plus de visibilité.

----------

## Aachen_france

J'ai ouvert un nouveau post pour plus de clarete

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522548.html

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## boozo

/off @Magic Banana : bon cette fois c'est clair... j'ai carrément coulé une bielle   :Embarassed: 

faut vraiment que je dorme moi...

----------

